# my builds



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

some ov my bilds


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

of ? and where?

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice impala dude


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

donks :thumbsdown: 


that 70 got mable paint?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: clean looking rides man 

you need some baremetalfoil and a better camera though 

welcome to layitlow homie uffin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Im really liking that magnum and glasshouse

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

this 1 is gettin hydros


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool work.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

the bonnie has a camillion p/j hous ov color caribian surf, da 70 impala is a pinaple transparent ,silver(the swerl part ) ova a dark green base,da chevelle hous ov color blak diamond ova blak base ,da 63 iz matalic red, da magnum iz hoc met copper wit transparent tangerine,da glasshouse is hoc pavo purple, da blazer iz met blu da wite is a mix ov flat wite,snowwite,and purple pasion,thanks 4 welcoming me,and im gona get a digital camra this week, these pics were taken frum my cell fon thanks and im wurkin on a 64 impala,and a granny im tryin 2 put lambo doors on em


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

WHAT?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

stilldown can u hep me wit da foil issue i hav gold and tried it on sum rims it went gud till i tried 2 fold it ova da lip


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

stilldown wut do u mean by what?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

opps my bad lowandbeyond wut do u mean by that?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 29 2007, 12:00 AM~7997775
> *opps my bad lowandbeyond wut do u mean by that?
> *


I ment WTF did you just say? I can't read that. 

so you are trying to foil some wheels?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

o i wuz describing tha paint jobs on my lil creations,and yea i am putin foil on sum rims but at da edge ov da rim is torn i culdnt get da foil 2 fold without ripping wanna c a pic ov 1


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

why would u waste time and money on foiling rims, u can get new wheels for the price of foil, plus u have 2 do 4 wheels, and thats prolly alot of fuck ups too


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 28 2007, 11:44 PM~7997718
> **Sorry,  an error has affected your computer.  You have way too many missed spelled words to run spell check.  Please switch over to another language and try again.* *



I tried to spell check, but this is what I got. 

Why would you foil a wheel? I'd say tho, if you HAD to foil it, you'll only be able to go to the very edge and not over it. Just cut it right on the edge, maybe alittle over hang. then tuck it away. 

Or go to www.scalelows.com and buy a new set.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are some pretty nice builds! But, didn't you already make a thread with all your builds in it?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 29 2007, 12:13 AM~7997818
> *Those are some pretty nice builds! But, didn't you already make a thread with all your builds in it?
> *



I thought I seen a few of them b4. :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i wus on randum shit and i wus told 2 creat my own forum,so i did ,and tha hobby shop i get my rims frum dont hav da gold rims that r 2 piece ,i painted da spolk part and just tried the foil part i did exactly wut u said and the first 2 i had 2 do a couple of times, and i wanted chrome foil, but the hobbyshop only had gold this is my first time trying foil and pokey i do speak ENGLISH lol :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i mean thread


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Aw, I see. I knew I had seen your builds before, just didn't realize they were in Randumb Shit. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i 4got my honda


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres a pic of the rim


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

it s cool bro hav you ever tryd doin lamborginie if thats how its spelled doors on any of your kits?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that honda!!! 


so you got 2 pc chromes and painted the spokes. Now your tyring to gold foil the lips? That right?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i already did , thats 1 of them n the pic with the newport box


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks it wus a quick build


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how old are you?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

30


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 29 2007, 03:05 AM~7997996
> *30
> *


WELL I AM #@ ! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

oldskoo how old are you,and y u ask that


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

minnidreams your 30 and have you been buildin 4 a wile


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 29 2007, 03:09 AM~7998010
> *minnidreams your 30 and have you been buildin 4 a wile
> *



Dog I am 32 Start a few yrs ago ! I think i was 5 ! LOL ! This is the one thing that i have never changed in my life ! No matter what i doing or going throw i never took a second look at leaving the hobby ! This Hobby make me who i am !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thats real ive ben doin the hobby off and on 4 about 15 years my first kit i got from my late brother it was a 64 impala,and i was hooked i have the privalage 2 build 1:1 scale hot rods rite now but i all ways wanted to design cars its a passion my wife respects the hobby and craft so you no shes a keeper, shes even done a few so have my kids its a blessing im goin 2 new york saterday im gona b on da hunt for more kits and aftermarket parts believe that


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE BUILDS


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin: Really like the 70 imp marble paint


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

that rolls on page 1 makes me drool. good work homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

there are some nice builds there bro, nice work


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks guys ,i just got in , i skipt wurk today ,i had som court issues to work out thyen i culdnt find my dL so i went and got another 1,and i found a hobby shop about 50 miles from my house, they wus loaded with model stuf, and hawkeye u lyk truks ,i saw a nissan pu 1/20 scale and next week im gettin it i finally got my chrome foil so yall b on tha look out 4 my 62 vert imp im gonna finnish up now that i have tha chrome foil :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

can any 1 help me with floking i9m using wite glue deluded with water , and the flocking is uneven ,clumpythe shit wont lay down ryt help me with this agravating issue


----------



## babylowrider (May 26, 2007)

you got nice work !


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 29 2007, 02:25 PM~8001273
> *thanks guys ,i just got in , i skipt wurk today ,i had som court issues to work out  thyen i culdnt find my dL so i went and got another 1,and i found a hobby shop about 50 miles from my house, they wus loaded with model stuf, and hawkeye u lyk truks ,i saw a nissan pu 1/20 scale and next week im gettin it i finally got my chrome foil so yall b on tha look out 4 my 62 vert imp im gonna finnish up now that i have tha chrome foil :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 28 2007, 11:24 PM~7997630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am diggin this Nice job homie and Welcome to LIL :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

thats is a good paint job.....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks by the way the glass house dusnt have clear on it,i wait about 3 days before i block the body and shoot da clear onit, is it a good idea to do foil work befor u clear ,or after u clear?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

you no iv ben doin models 4 quite sum time now, i fell off about 4 years ago,ive ben bak now about 1 year ,and now ive been here and hav e seen master pieces, like i have never imagined im totally inspired by this experience thank u all 4 welcoming me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 29 2007, 08:37 PM~8004022
> *thanks by the way the glass house dusnt have clear on it,i wait about 3 days before i block the body and shoot da clear onit, is it a good idea to do foil work befor u clear ,or after u clear?
> *



foil then clear.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 29 2007, 04:47 PM~8001837
> *can  any 1 help me with floking  i9m using wite glue deluded with water , and the flocking is uneven ,clumpythe shit wont lay down ryt help me with this agravating issue
> *


Try to paint the area a color that matches your flocking, while its wet put your flocking on it. Painting should work better then using glue and water.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

oops the interior has alredy been painted i use an air brush duz that matter ?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey every 1 im messing with my regal im doin lambo doors and suiside trunk , trunk is part done what do yall think


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

more pics cumming soon


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good, is that you first attempt at hinges, adn cuttin tunks?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

yea, its finished now, on 2 the doors im goin to make em lyk the lamborginnie doors and im gonna suacide the hood and contiplating on choppin the top :nicoderm:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

another pic ov the trunk


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

cool....chop the top!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

LETS TAKE A VOTE ,HOW MANY HOMIES THINK I SHOULD CHOP THA TOP , AND HOW MANY HOMIES THINK I SHOULD KEEP THA TOP ON THE REAGL


CHOP IT 1 POINT
HARD TOP 0 POINT


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hood and trunk finished time 4 the doors


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 31 2007, 05:24 PM~8018020
> *LETS TAKE A VOTE ,HOW MANY HOMIES THINK I SHOULD CHOP THA TOP , AND HOW MANY HOMIES THINK I SHOULD KEEP THA TOP ON THE REAGL
> CHOP IT 1 POINT
> HARD TOP 0 POINT
> *



leave it on there.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

the 62 vert foild and cleared ,im going to the airport in about 2 hours im goin 2 new york for 10 days i have never been there b4iwanted to get this somewhat done b4 i go (plenty of drying time ) so al i hav to do is blok the clear and shoot a lite coat of more clear on it and finish the suspention an this 1 is done


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 28 2007, 11:24 PM~7997630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sell it to me


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

keep the top on it bro uffin:

1 CHOP
3 KEEP IT ON

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

u mean chop as in lower, or vert?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im bak frum new york and i brought bak some goodies blvrd ace sorry dogg cant doit,hawkeye "vert" ifound this lady in harlum who has a ton of discontenued kits any one interested holla at me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 29 2007, 12:24 AM~7997630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: damn chris im fuckin feelin this glass house


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/0617071732pr.
jpg

i need a betta camra


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks clean man, nice paint!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 17 2007, 08:37 PM~8123046
> *Looks clean man, nice paint!
> *



X-2 :yes: and the matching spokes :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

wut yall think


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i wus wandering hi or lo im leanin twards hi


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 17 2007, 10:56 PM~8123580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


drop that shit like a rag on a sunnyday :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks im quite impressed my self, im almost done wit it ,and the 62 impala is closer i just need 2 put on da rear bumper and its done,the duallie is next in line i wanna hear wut hawkeye has to say hes a truk nut so he myt have some insite on this project,thanks 4 tha compliments they inspire me to do better


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jun 17 2007, 09:58 PM~8123598
> *drop that shit like a rag on a sunnyday :biggrin:
> *


lmfao thanks :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 16 2007, 10:35 PM~8118776
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: damn chris im fuckin feelin this glass house
> *


dawg holla at me


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 17 2007, 09:56 PM~8123580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think high but hey we are in fl  :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 17 2007, 10:20 PM~8123719
> *i think high but hey we are in fl    :biggrin:
> *


dem F-350s do luk sweet lifted ,u n da mia ?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i shaved the body molds i dont like them and plans to tilt the bed


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

in a strange way I actually like the truck like that on those rims... Dont ask me why?/


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

don t worry i feel the same way, i was n 2 the droped duallies untill i seen 1 2004 f350 up lyk this and sort of say it has appeal


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i just finished painting tha dually and its tite ill post pics soon


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that look's good bro. so are you going with the dually rim's.?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sweet


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 12:03 PM~8154850
> *that look's good bro.  so are you going with the dually rim's.?
> *


yea wut do u think


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice fukkin truck man..... those wheels look great....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 25 2007, 06:15 AM~8170084
> *nice fukkin truck man..... those wheels look great....
> 
> 
> ...


that ram is sweet wut scale is it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn I need to start on my ride pimp....I need to get some d'z for my ride


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 27 2007, 07:43 PM~8190334
> *that ram is sweet wut scale is it
> *


Look again G!!! that is a Ford F350!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 27 2007, 09:37 PM~8190779
> *Look again G!!! that is a Ford F350!!!!
> *


shit u r rite


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 27 2007, 09:37 PM~8190779
> *Look again G!!! that is a Ford F350!!!!
> *


is that a plastic truk or diecast any way that looks better droped , and the wheels fit your truk, i was goin to put them wheeles on my 1/25 peterbuilt but couldnt find another set ov wheels for the bak


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 27 2007, 08:47 PM~8190361
> *damn I need to start on my ride pimp....I need to get some d'z for my ride
> *



***** u no wut 2 do,i think i hav a set ov m/c,s ill bring them to tha shop tomaro if u lykem u cud havem


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 27 2007, 03:43 PM~8190334
> *that ram is sweet wut scale is it
> *


its a 1/24 scale made by matchbox..... same wheels u got....


----------



## chevyridinhighboi (May 21, 2007)

man i love the donks. whered you get the rims from. they kinda look like dub city rims. thats where all mine comes from. lol but keep up the work man. im working on a grand national and a monte carlo right now. ill post pics when they get done....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyridinhighboi_@Jun 29 2007, 11:48 PM~8206177
> *man i love the donks. whered you get the rims from. they kinda look like dub city rims. thats where all mine comes from. lol but keep up the work man. im working on a grand national and a monte carlo right now. ill post pics when they get done....
> *



thanks they r frum dub city and the grany and monte you r building wouldnt happen to be the donks edition frum revell would they :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

http:



//i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/0702071240.jpg


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

granny shifting into a suiside regal


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 2 2007, 04:10 PM~8220184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is sick as hell dawg good job i like all these rides keep it up pimpin'.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

ain't been seein' to many regals/GN on here opened up like that ...
there goes my next idea...



> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 2 2007, 03:10 PM~8220184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking klean dawg..
tight...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 3 2007, 11:29 AM~8225618
> *ain't been seein' to many regals/GN on here opened up like that ...
> there goes my next idea...
> looking klean dawg..
> ...



bet dat up homie, dont kill the idea if u got the ganny kit flip nose the fuker with a regular open hood ,im gona do that 2 my monte soon as i get the ls frunt , im gonna use the monte motor (its a tuned port v8) im using the chassies frum the monte so the motor culd fit , its goa b tyt


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice regal man....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn you choppin cuz...im feelin that regal


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2007, 07:33 PM~8229222
> *nice regal man....
> *


thanks


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

my attemt at patterns ,on my juiced 64


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good..... got more pics? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 11:53 PM~8271359
> *looks good..... got more pics?
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



X2 looks good from what I can see of it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 9 2007, 10:44 PM~8271270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

those last pics are from my regal


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres more pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

how u takein the pics now???u still need me to come over pimp


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2007, 11:24 AM~8274243
> *how u takein the pics now???u still need me to come over pimp
> *


i had coppt this digital camra frum wallgreens 4 10 buks,its a minni ,and my fon takes betta pics then this piece ov shit,but i guess u get wut u pay 4,but if u want cum thru


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The '64 is lookin' good!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 10 2007, 03:33 PM~8276904
> *i had coppt this digital camra frum wallgreens 4 10 buks,its a minni ,and my fon takes betta pics then this piece ov shit,but i guess u get wut u pay 4,but if u want cum thru
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 10 2007, 08:03 PM~8278337
> *The '64 is lookin' good!
> *


thanks im contiplating on doin it over it is my first time doin patterns ,so u think ishould bmf it clear it ad bumpera and call it done,i think im gonna ad more color i got gel pens ,if i had a better camra ull c that it has 2 shades of red,,and blue edging around the blak,and kandy apple red over the whole thing,ijust dont no wut else to do it looks bland lyk its missing something


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 10 2007, 09:21 PM~8280041
> *thanks im contiplating on doin it over it is my first time doin  patterns ,so u think ishould bmf it clear it ad bumpera and call it done,i think im gonna ad more color i got gel pens ,if i had a better camra ull c that it has 2 shades of red,,and blue edging around the blak,and kandy apple red over the whole thing,ijust dont no wut else to do it looks bland lyk its missing something
> *


do you have any more complete cars for the mcc topic for me or you to put in???


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

wusup watts wut u doin na


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 10 2007, 11:24 PM~8280073
> *do you have any more complete cars for the mcc topic for me or you to put in???
> *


i just hav wut u c on this thread thats completed,can u pull them frum here and put them there?do wut u need to do wit the pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i was gonna put more in the lowrollaz topic


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 10 2007, 09:21 PM~8280041
> *thanks im contiplating on doin it over it is my first time doin  patterns ,*so u think ishould bmf it clear it ad bumpera and call it done,*i think im gonna ad more color i got gel pens ,if i had a better camra ull c that it has 2 shades of red,,and blue edging around the blak,and kandy apple red over the whole thing,ijust dont no wut else to do it looks bland lyk its missing something
> *



Yeah, it looks fine like it is. Like you said, BMF it, clear it, and call it DONE!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 11 2007, 10:43 AM~8282924
> *Yeah, it looks fine like it is. Like you said, BMF it, clear it, and call it DONE!
> *


yea i am fukit , i got a lexus to do patterns on,and im trying to finnish this regal
too i think i bit off more than i culd chew


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hi


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 29 2007, 02:01 AM~7997500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good work homie i'm just started building this one,what part of miami you at


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up dade


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

lol you fund tis topicshit i though it got deleeted .how far back was his thing


----------

